# Autumn video with music by Vangelis



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

This video is hauntingly beautiful... thank you for sharing... I am speechless at the feelings that this conjures up in me.
Amazing!


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

Exquisite...! That one little leaf floating along..., like poor little Ophelia... 

This is a gorgeous video, and really captures the spirit of Autumn. The last two shots remind one how fleeting the days are... I'll look forward to watching this many times in the coming months. Thanks, Cadaverino. 

Most Sanguine Cheers,
SOT


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. Autumn. My favorite time of year. You're right about fleeting days son-of-Thing. I reflect many times on the past, and it is hard to believe this year is my 35th graduation anniversary form High School. Seems like only a blink in time some times.


----------

